# Gulf State Pier



## Bradley (Mar 8, 2012)

anyone fish this area? I was reading the Prohibited section and cast nets, shark fishing, reels over 4.0, all were on the list. it was also a little high off the water from the pictures. Is there a more fisherman friendly pier near orange beach/gulf shores that is better for fishing? I'd like to use castnets for bait and fish for sharks. any help would be awesome!


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

You are not going to find another pier open to the public in the area. As far as being fisher friendly, you won't find a more friendly crowd to fish with. Now as far as shark fishing goes, it is actually against the law to shark fish on the entire island, unless its private beach front property.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Not really any shark fishing from the piers around here but the gulf state park pier is world class!! If you go to the pier at 1am you have a great chance of being all alone out there as well if you know what I mean. Just put your $8 in the honor box.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

No shark fishing on the entire island? Not sure how that can be enforced. 
You lose one or two tourists and ... dang...


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Want shark fishing? Go to Navarre Pier or Fort Pickens Pier. They don't seem to care. I don't fish the Gulf State Park Pier anymore due to the staff.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

GSPP is the best pier tourist friendly pier around. i can say that because i am a tourist and i have fished all of them. 

as far as the pier goes i think it is the lowest one to the water from PCB to Al. not positive on that one. 

No need to shark fish at Gulf shores. jsut king fish and you will catch plenty of sharks, you just can not bring them up. and you may get a evil look or two if anything else is biting. it nothing else is biting no one will care if you fight it to the pier.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I usually fish on the Pensacola pier, but made numerous trips to GSP last season. Had a great time and met some good people. GSP has a bigger variety of fish that hang around than any other pier that I can think of. It's worth a trip!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

I was told that if you catch a shark on the peir and no one is around just walk it to the beach, just get a friend to run down or hold your rod.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah, there are candid cameras all over that pier. Not to mention a PTZ(Pan tilt zoom) camera on the end of the pier that is controlled by fish and game, and I might add that they will gladly issue tickets. I was notorious for shark fishing when I was younger and was one of the way I earned my nickname of Pier Pest. I did the whole buddy on the beach and dropping the rod down then, but I really wouldn't risk it now a days.


----------

